# mandriva one



## jonasfreva (18 Mai 2011)

bonjour je viens d'installer mandriva one KDE sur mon mac et je l'aime beaucoup mais le probleme est que j'aimerais installer les pilotes de mon macbook pro 13pouces comme le clavier, graphique etc present sur le CD d'installation mac mais ils sont aux format exe et donc non compatible; comment faire parce que c'est vraiment galere pour le clavier et le trackpad 
merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (18 Mai 2011)

Apple ne fournit pas les drivers pour les distributions Linux, voit avec le support de Mandriva.

Pour le clavier, tu dois pouvoir choisir France(Apple) sous Linux, sans drivers.
Pour la carte graphique utilise les drivers pour le modèle de CG de ton MBP.
Pour le trakpad (le multitouch, j'imagine), doit y avoir ça pour Linux.


----------



## jonasfreva (18 Mai 2011)

mercii beaucoup

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h10 ----------

j'ai trouvé pour le clavier et le trackpad mais pour la CG ...
 j'ai un mac book pro acheté en avril 2010 pouvez vous me donner le modele de ma carte graphique please


----------



## edd72 (18 Mai 2011)

MBP13 2010, c'est un chipset Nvidia Geforce 320M.
Les drivers propriétaires de Nvidia doivent être dispo pour Linux, et sur Mandriva One: http://wiki.mandriva.com/fr/Nvidia


----------

